

Startup CEOs are born bad "leaders" - amalantony06
http://greatcompanies.io/startup-ceos-are-born-bad-leaders/

======
hassel
I've seen a bunch of these articles recently, and I'm tempted to agree to a
certain extent. But I feel that its a bit misdirected maybe ? Seems to be
plenty of other positions where ppl "behave" much like this, were it hurts
just as much.

~~~
amalantony06
Agreed that its mostly empirical and that correlation does not imply
causation.

Can you elaborate on what you mean by "other positions" though? Do you know of
specific cases where startups have failed as a result of the said personality
of founders?

~~~
hassel
With my limited experience in the field of it, 10 years at some isp's and a
few startups. Its seems to me that ppl how score less in terms of
"agreeableness" have a way of getting in to positions where they are allowed
to act out on their "entrepreneurship", since its often recognised as a sign
of good leadership. Positions lower then CEO, maybe CTO or even further down
the ladder, "head of yadayada" reporting to C*O's. I've nothing solid to
support this though. But I've seen ppl (and companies) having to pay high
prices for having these entrepreneurs not doing what they're actually good at.
Source: gut feeling.

Edit: I have some, not sure I'm the right guy to disclose though.

~~~
amalantony06
Well the point of the article is that the said personality type makes good
entrepreneurs. Its totally understandable that they would not be the best of
employees (which is what you are describing).

~~~
hassel
Yes indeed. Maybe I've suffered from a broken recruitment effort in my case.

